# Bladder Botox and billing for the lidocaine



## almag69 (Jun 11, 2014)

We do Botox injections in our office and the physician will instill the bladder with Lidocaine prior. We were advised that we could bill the 52287 and also 51700 for the anesthetic part. Reading further information it looks like the 51700 should be part of the Botox procedure, anyone else have experience with this. Thank you.


----------



## t_ferg07@yahoo.com (Jun 12, 2014)

For Medicare patients, 53899 is the procedure code we were asked to use. Lidocaine would not be reimbursed separately, since it's incidental to the primary procedure. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## nateich (Jun 12, 2014)

The Lidocaine would be incidental to the Botox; I would not recommend using an unlisted code when there is an appropriate CPT code for Botox injections, 52287.


----------



## t_ferg07@yahoo.com (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm so glad you mentioned that!! I completely forgot they made a new code for this!! We haven't seen that patient since the code came out!! SORRY!!


----------



## nateich (Jun 12, 2014)

No problem; that's why the forum is here and so great...never stop learning!


----------



## almag69 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you for your replies, my physician is looking for something on writing regarding this. is there something on the Medicare website that would tell me this?


----------



## nateich (Jun 18, 2014)

The best reference I can give is: CPT surgery guidelines (page 62) in AMA CPT book, CPT Surgical Package Definition includes "Local infiltration, metacarpal/metatarsal/digital block or topical anesthesia"


----------



## GeodiHall (Jun 26, 2014)

In addition to the 52287 (which is specifically for the injection of chemodenervation agents), we bill L8606 which is the Botox itself (synthetic injectable buling agent).


----------

